# The IT Jobs Market



## iburrows (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi Guys,

How are you finding the IT Jobs Market at the moment?

I keep reading mixed stories in the press each day; some people are saying that IT Jobs are recession proof whilst others are advising us to stay-put in our current jobs as now is not the time to move.

I absolutely hate where I am working at the moment and I thought all my birthdays had come at once when the company asked last week if anyone would be willing to take voluntary redundancy. They are offering a fairly decent package to leave so I was thinking that this would be a great opportunity to jump ship and have a few months break whilst looking for a new job but I don’t want to make a mistake and end up still unemployed in 3 months time.

I have been looking around all of the relevant IT Job Sites like CWJobs, JobServe, and Monster and although they all seem to still be full of IT jobs but sometimes I find it hard to believe that these are all real jobs and not just recruitment agencies looking to fill their databases as even when I apply for a new job that is an exact match for my skills and salary and in a perfect location I normally don’t hear anything back.

Maybe it’s just me!!!

Any advice chaps?

Ian


----------



## rs21 (Apr 1, 2009)

well there are IT jobs in market. but all you need to prove your skills and expereince.Employers are looking for experienced as well as Certified professionals/associates. Getting a certified professional will increase company growth as well as it reduce their training expenses and time. So in today's world you must have some credentials in your pocket to prove your metal.

I feel bad for you, that your job will b gone. But it will be good if u placed somewhere before leaving it. don't sit at home, because all -ive thoughts start making in your mind. 

It's not like that recruitment agenices these stuff on these top job portals. Yeah, they people do on low profile or not much known type portals.


----------



## JeffreyNYA (Apr 7, 2009)

Sure there are plenty of jobs out there, but to be honest there are many more people looking now than 6 months ago. You need to have a great resume and great interviewing skills. 

Plus with the package they are giving you, can you survive for at least 3 with what they are giving you? Can you get unemployment after that runs out? I guess if it was me I would start searching and interviewing right now and see how it goes. YOu may get lucky and find something. Then you have a new job plus the package they give you. Thats the best case. 

I know quite a few talented people who have been out of work for months now. Its nota great market to just jump ship if you don't have to.


----------



## rs21 (Apr 1, 2009)

c if you are talented enough,you will get the job, but in today's world we have to control our demands for salary package."We don't get what we want", so rather sitting at home, you should work somewhere, at least getting something than nothing is a better option.

There are people who didn't get there choice profile, but they are working in similar profiles or profiles (30% of demanded profile).


----------

